# Char Grilled Redfish Tacos...



## indaswamp (Aug 1, 2020)

Had a great day fishing Thursday. All the big redfish were on the flat for some reason...I think they got pushed in the marsh when TS Hanna passed by headed for Texas. Only caught 3 undersized fish, the rest were +27"... Biggest one was 33". And what do you do with a redfish that big you ask? Well you make fish tacos!

Hot off the grill...







The Sauce, diced fresh garden tomato, and avacado with lime...





The Slaw...cabbage, red onion, cilantro, lime juice, olive oil, salt and cracked black pepper...(before tossing)






The plate...






Damn fine way to eat a bull redfish. After grilling, pull the white meat off and leave the red line on the scales.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2020)

A big "Hell Yeah!"


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 1, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> A big "Hell Yeah!"


Thanks 

 chilerelleno
! They were good...fresh fish is hard to beat!


flatbroke said:


> Looks great


Thanks 

 flatbroke
!  I could eat these tacos 2 time a month during the summer....as long as I keep getting fresh fish!


----------



## forktender (Aug 2, 2020)

Damn, those look awesome!!!
I flat out love blackened red's, I haven't had any in many years now.
Your tacos look amazing.......MMMMM great eats.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 2, 2020)

Boy do those look fantastic Inda. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## mike243 (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks great, I know next time I go to gulf shores to take my chain saw, them bigguns are tough to cut up lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 2, 2020)

Cool.  Redfish my favorite.  Looks tasty.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks fantastic! The slaw mix sounds like it would be the perfect mix for fish tacos! Sounds like you had a great day of fishing thursday! Gotta love them kind of days! LIKE!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 2, 2020)

Those look absolutely amazing Keith!! Where do I sign up to get in line for a few (dozen) of those? Wow buddy...just plain WOW!!

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 2, 2020)

Those are some great looking tacos, big Like. I caught a big redfish out of Galveston a few years back, 25-30 pound range, the folks hosting us didn't know what the hell to do with it, wish you'd have been there. RAY


----------



## D.W. (Aug 2, 2020)

Wow that looks REALLY good!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2020)

Inda you didn't state in particular your grilling method, but it looks to be Half Shell. 

For those who don't know, when dealing with the big Reds cooking them on the Half Shell is one of the easiest and better ways to do it.
You just filet the meat off the fish leaving the skin/scales on and grill it skin down till done.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 2, 2020)

Great fish and nice Tacos...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2020)

Not much to say but awesome!!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 2, 2020)

forktender said:


> Damn, those look awesome!!!
> I flat out love blackened red's, I haven't had any in many years now.
> Your tacos look amazing.......MMMMM great eats.


Thanks fork!


gmc2003 said:


> Boy do those look fantastic Inda.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks gmc!


mike243 said:


> Looks great, I know next time I go to gulf shores to take my chain saw, them bigguns are tough to cut up lol


Thanks mike! I use a Dexter serrated 13" filet knife for most cleaning saltwater fish.


Brian Trommater said:


> Cool.  Redfish my favorite.  Looks tasty.


Thanks Brian!



Sowsage said:


> Looks fantastic! The slaw mix sounds like it would be the perfect mix for fish tacos! Sounds like you had a great day of fishing thursday! Gotta love them kind of days! LIKE!


Thanks sowsage! The slaw is a good compliment to the dish. I took a retired dentist friend of mine along with his wife. Was good just to get out of the house for the both of them.


smokin peachey said:


> Looks great


Thanks peachy!


tx smoker said:


> Those look absolutely amazing Keith!! Where do I sign up to get in line for a few (dozen) of those? Wow buddy...just plain WOW!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert. This is a pretty popular dish round here...friends are always requesting it when we have fresh fish. And I never freeze redfish, I'd rather cook it and eat it or give the fillets away to someone that will cook them and eat 'em. My friend called up a bunch of his family and we made to go boxes. 3 fish (6 fillets) fed 20 people!


sawhorseray said:


> Those are some great looking tacos, big Like. I caught a big redfish out of Galveston a few years back, 25-30 pound range, the folks hosting us didn't know what the hell to do with it, wish you'd have been there. RAY


File it away,,,it's a great way to eat a bull red!


D.W. said:


> Wow that looks REALLY good!! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks D.W.!


chilerelleno said:


> Inda you didn't state in particular your grilling method, but it looks to be Half Shell.
> 
> For those who don't know, when dealing with the big Reds cooking them on the Half Shell is one of the easiest and better ways to do it.
> You just filet the meat off the fish leaving the skin/scales on and grill it skin down till done.


Yep...my bad, onda half shell. Blazin hot grill 550-600* is best. I always try to put the tail of the fish away from me to the back of the grill so the grill spatula will slide easily with the direction of the scales for easy removal off the grill.


chef jimmyj said:


> Great fish and nice Tacos...JJ


Thanks chef jj!


SmokinAl said:


> Not much to say but awesome!!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------

